# AMH results?



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi,

Just wondering what your recent AMH results were? I've had an email with the following stats: 76.8 pmol/L - surely that can't be right? Previously it's been in the 30's and then went down to the 20's. 

Xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine was 34.1 in June which they were happy with. I think the "normal" range is 16-40, and I believe they said higher numbers could indicate pcos (although not always!)


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Pollita mine was 55 at the age of 40 and I too was convinced I had PCOS but not the case at all just a very high egg reserve for some reason (I suspect my blocked tubes turned off ovulation signals but thats just my theory) and I'm so glad now for my high AMH now however it occured


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dingle there is 2 different charting tables for AMH results an american one (I believe?) and a UK one check both to see what tallies x


----------

